# New Tank, Plants Melting?



## WickedOdie (Aug 15, 2015)

Your lights are on for 24 hours a day? That's probably why right there. They are trying to grow and have no nutrients to do so. Plants need to sleep, just like us humans!


----------



## AboveBeyond (Aug 31, 2015)

WickedOdie said:


> Your lights are on for 24 hours a day? That's probably why right there. They are trying to grow and have no nutrients to do so. Plants need to sleep, just like us humans!


It's a setting on the "Finnex Planted 24/7 Led lights". So the light intensity changes depending on the time.


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

Do you have new growth at all? Usually the plants melt if it was grown emerged and you just submerged it. But then you will be able to see atleast a few new growth. 

Are you doing a fishless cycling?

Edit - I see you are doing fishless cycling. Which means the only fert available to plants is Nitrate and since you are not complete with cycling, you might be deficient there too. Dosing Flourish might help.


----------



## AboveBeyond (Aug 31, 2015)

plantetra said:


> Do you have new growth at all? Usually the plants melt if it was grown emerged and you just submerged it. But then you will be able to see atleast a few new growth.
> 
> Are you doing a fishless cycling?
> 
> Edit - I see you are doing fishless cycling. Which means the only fert available to plants is Nitrate and since you are not complete with cycling, you might be deficient there too. Dosing Flourish might help.


I am doing a fishless cycle. I may have nitrate but i'm not sure. API test says 0ppm but a Salifert kit says ~50ppm. I'm trying to find a way to calibrate my kits to find out which one is the correct reading. 

Dosing Flourish won't impact the cycle correct? If not, it's worth a try. Thanks!


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Planted Tanks*

Hello Above...

Aquatic plants do poorly at first when they're moved to a new environment. The old leaves will die off and in most cases, new ones used to the new water conditions, will grow. The key to success with aquatic plants is the same as with fish. You choose hardy species at first, until you get the hang of things and then, if you want, move to more demanding species.

Hardy plants like Anubias, Java fern, Amazon swords, Anacharis, Hornwort and Pennywort don't require a particular environment. Just low to moderate light for 10-12 hours a day, the nutrients the fish produce and clean water.

If you keep the water clean and don't try to get too creative and make things complicated, you'll have a nicely planted tank.

B


----------



## AboveBeyond (Aug 31, 2015)

BBradbury said:


> Hello Above...
> 
> Aquatic plants do poorly at first when they're moved to a new environment. The old leaves will die off and in most cases, new ones used to the new water conditions, will grow. The key to success with aquatic plants is the same as with fish. You choose hardy species at first, until you get the hang of things and then, if you want, move to more demanding species.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply *BBradbury*. This is what I figured but needed some confirmation from experienced people in cased I unknowingly did something that's a "no no" which is causing the melting. :laugh2:


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

The fert will not mess with the cycling. Infact it might help cycle faster. I have heard that you can add fish right away if its heavily planted.


----------



## AboveBeyond (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, it's been about 3 weeks now since I've planted the plants and I've noticed that the Moneywort are sending out roots on the mid/top leaves. So I"m happy to report that they are starting to stabilize to the new environment and growing. :smile2:


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Good to hear!
Someone else reported that for him/her it takes Bacopa approx two weeks to establish. Yours took a little longer but it got there!


----------

